# Roached Mane



## Gizzmoe (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok call me weird but since my boy isn't shown and I love his mane being roached, I try to roach it every time it starts to warm up coming out of winter. He has a big thick mane and to me it just looks better roached. HAs anyone here ever roached their minis mane and like it? Or am I just too weird lol.


----------



## iowa (Mar 26, 2010)

I see no reason not to if you like it that way and are not showing. One thing to consider in the summer is flies, but if they are not pesky than it shouldn't bother him.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't even clip bridle paths on my broodmares to help them keep the flies off their neck and ears.

I guess I wouldn't do it to my horses, although we do clip a long bridle path on the show horses. But then they are kept inside most of the time and sprayed with fly spray regularly, plus most have hoods or wraps on.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 26, 2010)

When we first got Saber his mane was everywhere.

My hubby joked that he looked like a rockstar.

With his new start with us other than dropping weight and getting into shape

off went his hair (except for a section by his wither)

This is what he looked like Fall of 2007









after I roached his mane









Of course its grown back now but as it grew it was trained and undercut.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Mar 26, 2010)

We don't have a problem with flies here. So thats not a worry. He likes his mane roached it seems. He is always rubbing on me and being lovey when I do it. Silly boy he is. I think he likes not having it because its so heavy. Even when I just clip the underside and shorten his mane. Its just so dang thick, its easier to roach. Once I did it the first time I feel in love with the look lol.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 26, 2010)

I did it to both of my stallions last yr in the fall. My buckskin show stallion's mane was so bleached out from hair dye and the sun, I just wanted a fresh new start so off went his hairs and cut his tail short too.

Now its about 5-6 inchs long and his tail is about 8 inchs from the ground and it looks wonderful and back to his dark natural color.


----------



## Shari (Mar 27, 2010)

I did it to Maggie last year. She gets dandruff and her mane is so thick.. would take me a couple of hours to get it soaped up. Also so heavy it was starting to pull her crest over.

Roached it, is easy to wash and now her neck is normal. Added plus,, her mane doesn't get tangled in the harness or reins.











It has grown out some since then and I am thinking of roaching it again. Maggie seemed really happy not having to carry that mane all about, she sure has a spring to her step after I roached her mane.


----------



## Marty (Mar 27, 2010)

Just my humble opinion, I don't like the roached look at all, especially when it begins to grow out and sticks up straight. I just don't think that becomes a horse. I think their manes and tails are their pride and glory and I love to see them flowing beautifully. My Nick also has a really thick super long mane and come summer, there are lots of things I do with it such as give him a longer bridle path, shorten it up a bit, or perhaps over or under cut it, or maybe just some pony tails.

I'd only roach a mane in a bad situation like Faith, a CMHR Rescue who I know feels a lot better right now


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG Marty!!


----------



## Kellie in OR (Mar 27, 2010)

I roached Bill the first summer I had him. I liked it and he didn't seem to mind.











It has grown lots in the 1.5 years, so much that is is now heavy on one side of the neck. And he is rubbing it out, I think because he gets hot under it. I am thinking about roaching it again whan I body clip next month. Though I might try trimming and thinnning first.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 27, 2010)

I hark back to the QH's of the fifties, when nearly every performance QH was roached, and tails were shortened to hock length, so I don't mind roached manes. My new B sized mini gelding is very 'retro-Island-Shetland' in look, came to me roached(and I saw why--he has a mane two inches wide!)---so I'm keeping him roached. He looks fine, and as Shari said, no tangling mane in harness or reins--just simpler to maintain!

To each his own...

Margo


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 27, 2010)

Marty said:


> Just my humble opinion, I don't like the roached look at all, especially when it begins to grow out and sticks up straight. I just don't think that becomes a horse. I think their manes and tails are their pride and glory and I love to see them flowing beautifully. My Nick also has a really thick super long mane and come summer, there are lots of things I do with it such as give him a longer bridle path, shorten it up a bit, or perhaps over or under cut it, or maybe just some pony tails.
> I'd only roach a mane in a bad situation like Faith, a CMHR Rescue who I know feels a lot better right now


INCREDIBLE!!



I bet she feels better! Where would you START to remove that mess??

I like the long, flowing locks, too. We have several whose mane is down to their knees!

Lucy


----------



## Marty (Mar 27, 2010)

That's Faith. She was one of our rescues that was going to be roasted and eaten by bikers.

She's safe and gorgeous now and looking for her new home.

Anyone? Let me know!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 28, 2010)

Marty OMG that is horrible...

I do like the look of roached manes and have done it to a couple of my minis. I frankly prefer it over the wild bushy caveman look many minis who are not showing have. Minis can get such a thick mane and often enough for 2 horses- it is very heavy and I would not like all that weight pulling on a neck but that is just me. I have done it with a horse who pulled over half her mane out was just easier to start over and on a very draft type mare we had I kept hers roached and do not think it made a difference fly wise most flies seem to go more to the legs and head rather then the neck anyway


----------

